
Every Cyclist Who Was Killed by a Driver in 2020 - dfgdghdf
https://www.outsideonline.com/2409749/outside-cycling-deaths-2020
======
manfredo
Interestingly, there's some parallels between bicycle deaths and motorcycle
fatalities. 126 male deaths, 16 female deaths (out of >800 total? I guess the
deaths identified by gender are a smaller subset). The figures are similar for
motorcycles, about an order of magnitude larger for men than women [1]. In
part this is due to the larger share of riders being men. But even when we
compare the rates, there are significant differences. This disparity typically
indicates behavior-based risks. In aggregate, the majority of motorcycle-
automobile collisions are the fault of the latter, but fatalities often result
from risky behavior on part of the former - hence the gender disparity, since
said behavior is much more prevalent among men.

Some of the purported reasons don't measure up. This article claims that the
prevalence of larger SUVs and trucks are resulting in more bicyclist deaths,
and compares SUV and truck sales in 2019 vs 1994. But the fatality rates among
bicyclists are not substantially different in 1994 than 2019. There's actually
an overall downward trend the in rate of bicyclist deaths [2]. The same
applies to the rising speed limits and greater prevalent of phones - these
don't seem to correlate with any increase in fatalities. The overall trend
from 1975 to the latest data is a downward trend from a fatality rate of ~0.4
per 100k people to 0.3 to 0.2.

1\. [https://www.iihs.org/topics/fatality-
statistics/detail/gende...](https://www.iihs.org/topics/fatality-
statistics/detail/gender)

2\. [https://www.iihs.org/topics/fatality-
statistics/detail/yearl...](https://www.iihs.org/topics/fatality-
statistics/detail/yearly-snapshot)

~~~
asdff
I can't find the study, but I remember hearing about it on NPR when the author
was interviewed years ago. Basically, the authors tried biking with varyous
appearances and measured how close cars typically got while passing. The
findings were that if you wore a helmet, cars actually got closer to you. Cars
also kept their distance when the author, a male, donned a blonde female wig.
I think there are a lot of factors at play, part of it is risk behavior, but
part of it is certainly subconscious perception by drivers.

------
danial
This made me really sad.

Donovan Oxendine Age: 14 Date: 4/9 Location: Red Springs, NC

Aiden Christopher Manning Caldwell Age: 13 Date: 4/9 Location: Red Springs, NC

The news article doesn't mention that they were brothers, but I found
obituaries that link each other.

------
xiphias2
Tesla's cyclist detection is awesome:

[https://youtu.be/Dg2MqMJo-uk](https://youtu.be/Dg2MqMJo-uk)

I really want to buy a Tesla as soon as I have the money for it to be a safer
driver, as it's generally really hard to spot cyclists and pedestrians
sometimes, and I'm more worried about hitting somebody than getting killed in
an accident.

------
loco5niner
This seems like a very one-sided article. For example, it could have easily
been titled "Every Cyclist who died in a motor vehicle crash in 2020". The
current title directly states that it was the drivers fault in every case,
which is certainly not true.

------
wlll
…in the US

------
generalpass
> What’s Causing the Death Toll?

What about more bicyclists treating roads as an exercise machine? It may be
uncomfortable to consider that perhaps going 5 mph up a hill that cars are
going 35 mph on a narrow two-lane road is eventually going to end up with dead
bicyclists.

------
kyleee
Do they provide the dataset?

